# Assessment for senior secondary teacher (B ed Qualified from India)



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Just wanted to know if some one can help me with below :

I wife just completed her B ed from India in 2012(1 year course) , for getting her qualifications assessed in australia there is a criteria from AITSL (australia assesement agency for teachers) that:

"completion of an initial teacher education qualification of at least one year full-time study (or part-time 
equivalent) at the higher education* level that includes a minimum of *45 working days of supervised teaching practice* in an early childhood, primary or secondary school classroom setting."

Whereas in India there are only 20 days of supervised practice given in Bachelor of Education. Anyone who has got assessed for 241411 from India can help me with this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

They are very strict on the requirements and she would need to have completed all of the supervised practice or they won't give a positive assessment. They will say she needs to undertake more study. Nor would she be able to register to teach in any of the states.


----------



## jan7 (Mar 22, 2011)

varunynr said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Just wanted to know if some one can help me with below :
> 
> ...


Hello varun, 
I migrated to Australia as a secondary teacher on 2009. You are right they ask for 45 days of supervised teaching. As far as I remember in one year BEd course in india, the supervised teaching practice takes place twice in that year. So if you go to the institution and tell them about this requirement, they give you a letter stating that you have completed 45 days of TP in all. That's what I did. I hope that makes sense.
Good luck!


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Guys,

Appreciate the quick help. Jan7 , now that I know that you are a sec teacher, could you also answer another one for me : 

1) Does Evaluation for migration assess you or rather grant you a license to practice in a state. I am on 457 and my wife is there with me in NSW. Not sure if assessment would result into grant to practice as a teacher in NSW. Or alternatively does she has to get the licence from NSW government or any other state govt(in case we decide to move to other australian state) ? 

As for now I think me trying to increase my score would be a better and cheaper option rather than applying for her evaluation.

Regards

Varun


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

No you need to apply to the state teaching body for registration seperately. Will include more paperwork, IELTS, ceritified qualifications etc. And being approved for migration doesn't mean the state will approve you as their criteria may be slightly different.


----------



## jan7 (Mar 22, 2011)

varunynr said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> Appreciate the quick help. Jan7 , now that I know that you are a sec teacher, could you also answer another one for me :
> 
> ...


Hi Varun,
Shel is right. Your wife will need to undergo teacher registration process with state board and in NSW it's a rather complicated process or atleast that's how I found it to be. She will need to take English proficiency test. You will find all the information if you google teacher registration 
In NSW/ overseas teachers.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

jan7 said:


> Hi Varun,
> Shel is right. Your wife will need to undergo teacher registration process with state board and in NSW it's a rather complicated process or atleast that's how I found it to be. She will need to take English proficiency test. You will find all the information if you google teacher registration
> In NSW/ overseas teachers.


Hi Jan7! Could you please tell me whether a three years bachelor degree (BSc) from India followed by BEd is sufficient as one of the conditions for AILTS secondary teachers assessment. I'm confused because the AITLS website under the Q&A section states-
"Q4: My Bachelor's degree is not related to teaching. Can I still factor this into my assessment?
Yes, provided you have completed a minimum of four years, full time higher education level study of which, one of those years involved completion of an initial teacher education qualification. For example, you may have completed a three year Bachelor of Science degree and a one year Post Graduate Diploma in Education."

So is it four years or three years Degree? Would appreciate your help to clarify.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

You can apply if you have in total 4 years study so long as the BEd meets the requirements in having enough teaching practice.


----------



## jan7 (Mar 22, 2011)

destinationaustralia said:


> Hi Jan7! Could you please tell me whether a three years bachelor degree (BSc) from India followed by BEd is sufficient as one of the conditions for AILTS secondary teachers assessment. I'm confused because the AITLS website under the Q&A section states-
> "Q4: My Bachelor's degree is not related to teaching. Can I still factor this into my assessment?
> Yes, provided you have completed a minimum of four years, full time higher education level study of which, one of those years involved completion of an initial teacher education qualification. For example, you may have completed a three year Bachelor of Science degree and a one year Post Graduate Diploma in Education."
> 
> ...


Yes, if you have 3 years BSc and 1 year BEd you will be fine. You will also need to obtain a certificate from the college/ uni where you studied your BEd, stating that you have undergone supervised teaching practice. 
Hope that helps
Good luck


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

jan7 said:


> Hello varun,
> I migrated to Australia as a secondary teacher on 2009. You are right they ask for 45 days of supervised teaching. As far as I remember in one year BEd course in india, the supervised teaching practice takes place twice in that year. So if you go to the institution and tell them about this requirement, they give you a letter stating that you have completed 45 days of TP in all. That's what I did. I hope that makes sense.
> Good luck!


 From which university did you pursue your B.Ed course? Do you have any idea whether B.Ed (distance learning) from Annamalai is recognised by them. My wife has done B.Sc(honours) Mathematics - full time from Delhi Univ. and B.Ed (distance learning) from Annamalai and has 2 years of experience post B.Ed. Whether she can apply for assessment?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> From which university did you pursue your B.Ed course? Do you have any idea whether B.Ed (distance learning) from Annamalai is recognised by them. My wife has done B.Sc(honours) Mathematics - full time from Delhi Univ. and B.Ed (distance learning) from Annamalai and has 2 years of experience post B.Ed. Whether she can apply for assessment?


 Did complete supervised practice as part of the course?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

_shel said:


> You can apply if you have in total 4 years study so long as the BEd meets the requirements in having enough teaching practice.


Thanks indeed.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

jan7 said:


> Yes, if you have 3 years BSc and 1 year BEd you will be fine. You will also need to obtain a certificate from the college/ uni where you studied your BEd, stating that you have undergone supervised teaching practice.
> Hope that helps
> Good luck


Thanks a lot.

Cheers!


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

_shel said:


> Did complete supervised practice as part of the course?


She completed 20 days, but can arrange for rest of the period as mentioned by Jan7.
But the most important Q is whether B.Ed distance learning from Annamalai univ is recognized

Thanks


----------



## jan7 (Mar 22, 2011)

Immiseek said:


> From which university did you pursue your B.Ed course? Do you have any idea whether B.Ed (distance learning) from Annamalai is recognised by them. My wife has done B.Sc(honours) Mathematics - full time from Delhi Univ. and B.Ed (distance learning) from Annamalai and has 2 years of experience post B.Ed. Whether she can apply for assessment?


I did it with GNDU Asr and as far as I have heard Annamalai s courses are recognized. Not sure though. You might need to check that out. 
Good luck


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Some inputs on AITLS assessment........Recognition of a three year degree from India depends on factors such as the University and class obtained by the candidate. Eg; a first class would be necessary to be assessed equivalent to a three year Aussie degree. Anything less would be = Year 12. The classroom experience certificate needs to be on the university letterhead and also needs to be backed up with a copy of the syllabus.

Cheers!


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Here are my two cents and a few embedded Qs.

I am an IT professional, have AUS PR, currently in Sydney and moving to Perth next week for a job. My wife is a Secondary School teacher (Accounts, Business Studies) in India with 7 yrs of work exp (She also has PR being a secondary applicant, but we did not use any points for spouse skills). She did her B.Ed. from IP Univ Delhi in 2005 and had this clearly mentioned in her syllabus that course involves 20 days supervised teaching practice per subject (20*2 = 40 in total). The fact that she did teach for 50 days total is a separate thing (even though she can get that on the letterhead of college she studied at but then it will be not matching with the syllabus).

Anyways, the way I see it is that we have two options:

1) Get the letter from college about 50 days supervised training and apply for Australian Institute for Teaching and School (AITSL) assessment (and it would also need 7 band in all modules of IELTS academic). They may or may not consider it because of syllabus mismatch. If any of you has faced this dilemma and got a successful assessment, I am all ears.


2) Given the fact that my wife is also an AUS PR, there is an option called FEE-HELP (FEE-HELP - Study Assist). As per this:

FEE-HELP is a loan scheme that assists eligible fee paying students pay all or part of their tuition fees. It cannot be used for additional study costs such as accommodation or text books. The total amount of FEE-HELP a person can use is known as the ‘FEE-HELP limit’.

Once a person begins using FEE-HELP, the amount of FEE-HELP they have left to use is known as their ‘FEE-HELP balance’.

You are eligible for FEE-HELP if you:

-- are studying at an approved FEE-HELP provider (approved provider) or through Open Universities Australia (OUA);
--- meet the citizenship and residency requirements:
a) you are an Australian citizen or permanent humanitarian visa holder (resident in Australia for the duration of your unit), OR
*b) you are a permanent visa holder who is undertaking bridging study for overseas-trained professionals, and will be resident in Australia for the duration of the study;*

Now, pay attention to point b), I did some more reading about it and it says that if your assessment authority finds that your education/experience/both in teaching is not 100% match to Australian teaching qualification/equivalent experience, they may write it on your assessment and advice the study units you need to complete from Australia to be able to teach here. Now if time taken to complete those teaching units span < 1 year, an AUS PR (primary/secondary applicant) can apply for FEE-HELP (kind of government interest free loan) and start paying once he/she starts earning...PROVIDED YOU ARE IN AUSTRALIA FOR THE DURATION OF SAID COURSE.

I am planning to write to Australian Institute for Teaching and School (AITSL) and ask what type of assessment does my wife require. She probably does not need a full fledged migration assessment as she is already a PR. So she might just need a qualification assessment which might be quicker and cheaper. Also, I will ask them that what does she needs to write in her assessment application so that AITSL can make a recommendation in their assessment report about study units she needs to complete from Australia to start teaching there. I will also ask that if she undertakes such study, will that help reducing the All Bands' 7 IELTS requirement?

I would request your inputs on these two tracks so that I may decide which one to choose. Please feel free to PM me, if you feel like.

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## jan7 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi
I am not so sure about the fee help thing, but in my opinion the first step should the assessment of skills. It goes this way: first of all which ever state (say Perth) you want to go for teacher registration, go to their website and start the application. The thing they will do is, assessing The skills. There s a fees involved ( was $100 when I did in SA). That will make it clear whether anything further needs to be done.


----------



## aditya1982 (Mar 5, 2013)

*B.Ed from Indian and AITSL*

Hi, My sister in law is applying for assessment with AITLS, similar to this case. I understand she will have to go to her institution to get a 45 days supervised training certificate. I have the following questions.

1) she did the BCOM (3 years only) and B. Ed. Will she get points for both of them?

2) she has been teaching since the past 8 years, but completed her B. Ed only by January 2012, will her earlier work experience be counted for?

3) any suggestions how to minimize any issues and increase chances of a positive assessment. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

My two cents, as per my best understanding:

1) She will get points only for one qualification, B.Com in this case.
2) There are two sides to this situation. AITLS or for that matter any assessment authority in AUS assesses skills and advises DIAC on points that can be awarded for the same based on no of years of exp that authority considers to be equivalent to the Australian exp. However, DIAC is particular on work exp gained after getting your degree. They say that in order for your exp to be considered as "Professional Experience", you should have gained it after completing your professional degree. In this case, B.Com. So the idea is that they may not consider your experience to award points because it should have been earned after you have become a professional (a designation one gets after getting a degree). Else, the exp you gained before it is "Experience" but not "Professional Experience". I have read cases on this forum where people who have 8+ years of experience assessment by such assessment authorities were given less points by DIAC citing the same reason as above. If you will read the red herrings clearly on website of Assessment Authorities, you will find that they take no responsibility if DIAC considers your experience as less than they advised or accord less points. So I suggest that you must get this clarified by both AITLS and DIAC before proceeding with the assessment.
3) Get experience letters made with enough details of roles and responsibilities, and try to match them with the roles and responsibilities given under respective ANZSCO job codes on DIAC website.

Hope it helps..Good luck


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Here are my two cents and a few embedded Qs.
> 
> (and it would also need 7 band in all modules of IELTS academic). _I think from 2013 onwards the IELTS requirement has been enhanced to 8 in each module. _
> Cheers,
> Karan


Good Luck and cheers!


----------



## aman86 (May 2, 2012)

From Jan 2013 8 bands are required in listening and speaking modules and 7 bands in reading and writing modules.


----------



## dbmurphy (Oct 10, 2012)

Guys, great discussion.

And good luck to anybody applying.

Can I ask, what secondary SUBJECTS are your wives qualified to teach?


----------



## rajan9999 (Oct 19, 2013)

*help*

Dear Varun,

did you wife get assessed as a teacher after doing her B.ED? WOULD appreciate IF YOU COULD SEND ME AN ANSWER ,as we are in the same boat as you were in 2012.

regards

rajan




varunynr said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Just wanted to know if some one can help me with below :
> 
> ...


----------



## 321ynnus (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello ! Aspirant here ! Doing B.Ed. (with Science and Maths as teaching methods, One Year Course from Mumbai University) 
Little background info - 2009 - BSc Biotechnology (1st Class)
April 2011 - MSc Environmental Sciences (1st Class) 
May 2011 - June 2013 - Analyst in an MNC
June 2012 - Cleared NET exam for Lectureship 
June 2013 - April 2014 Assistant Professor at a govt college under Mumbai University, teaching MSc Environmental Science class


will get my B.Ed degree awarded in May 2015 


i have following question - 

1 - the revised syllabus has 10*2 Supervised Practice Teaching in School Environment and some 20 supervised teaching practice in simulated class room. Does it make me less eligible? or the guidelines have been revised? 
2 - what are the job opportunity for foreigners as Teacher in Aus?

Can expats can help me ? 

Do ask me if you need any further information.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

The answer to this question was in the second post of this thread. No Indian teaching qualification meets the standard to allow for qualification as a teach in Australia. You need at minimum 45 days supervised teaching in a classroom..(not simulated) to meet the minimum standard for teacher registration. Indian qualifications are worthless in this regard.


----------



## anita.pandravada (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello my husband and I got Australian PR, I am dependent skilled migrant. I did B.Ed in Philippines and worked for 6 months in an Indian school as a teacher. What jobs can I apply and procedure for applying as a teacher?


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

*about International Second Language Proficiency Rating (ISLPR)*

Hi There,

Can anyone please provide me some information on International Second Language Proficiency Rating (ISLPR) Test..
1. Is it easier than Ielts
2. What is that 4 points process.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smriti4u84 (May 26, 2016)

*Smriti*

Hi could any one send me the letter format of Supervised Practice Teaching from a College/University. So that i could take it to my University and get it done.


----------



## jneena.au (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi All,

Lets Say,
I have got the required score of IELTS for Teacher Registration and
also i got 45 days training certificate letter from my B.Ed. college.

and then if i go to VIT for registration ....will they ask me to study more units here ...
Basically I want to know the process..i detail...
Please help all the expats...


----------



## jneena.au (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Smriti,

did u get the required score of IELTS for teacher registration?


----------



## Gurpreet1112 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi.
Can anyone please advice me that from whom we should get supervised teaching practice certificate. .From college or university? 
If from university then do the university write the same??


----------



## Taji (Jan 5, 2017)

*Teachers Immigration to Australia query*

Hi Experts , 

Could you Kindly let me know if my brother is eleigible to apply for the B.ed PR category , below are the details (any useful response is highly appreciated) :-
1. I am a PR-189 already in Sydney- IT guy.
2. My elder brother (40 years), completed B.ed from Delhi university , CIE , regular 1 year Bed, major in English and History ,for kids aged 6 to 12 , He is teaching in a Delhi based Government school for last 8 years .
3. After 12th in science , he did 3 years fulltime Diploma in Telecom and then later BA and MA(twice) correspondence. which means after 12 3 years regular diploma and then correspondance BA, MA in english , and then joined regular,full time Bed in Delhi University .
4. Could you please tell me if he is eligible to apply for the Australian Skilled Teacher immigration ?

Thanks in advance .


----------



## shahruq (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello to jan7 and others who are currently working as secondary school teachers in Australia,

I have finished Bachelor's in chemical engineering from Monash University Malaysia and will apply for 189 PR visa soon and will come to AUS after that. I have a keen interest to become secondary maths and science teacher in Australia and so I will do Masters of Teaching in Sydney and also do the PEAT test required.

Although I know there is huge demand for secondary maths and science teachers there, but I have also heard from some people that Australia prefers native Australians more in this profession than immigrants cuz of accents. My Written and spoken English is good with 8 in IELTS and 81 in PTE, but obviously I cannot have Australian or British accents since I am not living there from childhood.

So my question is, what is the actual condition over there? Are immigrant teachers from Asia getting jobs and doing well? I am planning to gain experience in Bangladesh teaching in an Australian international school before moving to AUS for Masters. 
So do you think is it worth it or should I focus on other professions.

Regards


----------



## vik.melb (Jan 24, 2017)

jan7 said:


> I did it with GNDU Asr and as far as I have heard Annamalai s courses are recognized. Not sure though. You might need to check that out.
> Good luck


Hi Jan 7 
are you in Aus now ? Need some help regarding GNDU 45 days assessment. Please contact me on <*SNIP*> or inbox me your number.
*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
*
Thanks a lot


----------



## jneena.au (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Need your help

I have appeared for ISLPR and have cleared three modules except reading.
I have done my Diploma in Early Childhood education & Care and also working in the Kinder room from past 3 years.

Just want to know, lets say if i get required score in ISLPR and provide my 45 days training certificate along with B.A & B.ed degree.....and experience letter of childcare.


what would be the result from VIT???

is there anyone who has assessed their degree of graduation and Bed together....did they got registered as primary school teacher here.


----------



## premsharma (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi All,

Could anyone help informing if PE (Sports) teachers are eligible to apply for Aus PR under Secondary Teacher occupation. Or Secondary teaching is only limited to specific subjects?
Please help
Thanks,
Prem


----------



## Vividab (Aug 23, 2017)

jneena.au said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need your help
> 
> ...




I am facing the same situation . Did u get any help is it necessary to get assessment done from AITSL if the person is on dependent visa ? Details about vit registration?


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

Vividab said:


> I am facing the same situation . Did u get any help is it necessary to get assessment done from AITSL if the person is on dependent visa ? Details about vit registration?


I dont think assessment is needed. However, registration is mandatory to teach anywhere in Australia. Ofcourse, criteria should be met.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

For AITSL assessment, all relevant qualifications i.e, Graduation + B.Ed + 45 days of STP is required.


----------



## ajayruby (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi, I am a Ph. D holder in mathematics and i also did the b.ed of 2 years course in India . can i be eligible to work as a teacher in Australia and i need license for that or my B.ed is considered as license.


----------



## shruthi.sgss (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I wanted to move to Australia and I am looking for Science/Maths Primary/secondary Teacher's Job eligibility criteria for any one having 5+ years of experience in Teaching in Home country(India). Please direct me to appropriate threads on this.

~Shruthi


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

shruthi.sgss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I wanted to move to Australia and I am looking for Science/Maths Primary/secondary Teacher's Job eligibility criteria for any one having 5+ years of experience in Teaching in Home country(India). Please direct me to appropriate threads on this.
> 
> ~Shruthi


What are your qualifications? Experience is irrelevant for skill assessment for teachers.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

Taji said:


> Hi Experts ,
> 
> Could you Kindly let me know if my brother is eleigible to apply for the B.ed PR category , below are the details (any useful response is highly appreciated) :-
> 1. I am a PR-189 already in Sydney- IT guy.
> ...


Experience doesnt count for assessment. Degree+ B.Ed+45days of supervised teaching practice is what matters. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

ajayruby said:


> Hi, I am a Ph. D holder in mathematics and i also did the b.ed of 2 years course in India . can i be eligible to work as a teacher in Australia and i need license for that or my B.ed is considered as license.


B.Ed is not a licemse but essential qualification for assessment. Do you have 45 days of supervised teaching practice included in your B.Ed?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

premsharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could anyone help informing if PE (Sports) teachers are eligible to apply for Aus PR under Secondary Teacher occupation. Or Secondary teaching is only limited to specific subjects?
> Please help
> ...


Please check the list of anzco codes and find your occupation. Or please reach out to a consultancy for technical evaluation of your profile. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

Gurpreet1112 said:


> Hi.
> Can anyone please advice me that from whom we should get supervised teaching practice certificate. .From college or university?
> If from university then do the university write the same??


It should be on University letter head. NOT FROM COLLEGE.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

smriti4u84 said:


> Hi could any one send me the letter format of Supervised Practice Teaching from a College/University. So that i could take it to my University and get it done.


Im working on it and should be able to get it by end of Jan'18. Have you tried your luck?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

anita.pandravada said:


> Hello my husband and I got Australian PR, I am dependent skilled migrant. I did B.Ed in Philippines and worked for 6 months in an Indian school as a teacher. What jobs can I apply and procedure for applying as a teacher?


You have to get your self registered before you start applying for teaching jobs.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jneena.au (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi there,

I got registered as Primary school teacher here. but not able to get work as my B.Ed is from India and finished it in 2005. Don't know where to start from. I went to couple of schools to ask for volunteer work but no one called me back. Is there anyone who is working as a Primary school teacher in schools in Victoria (orginally from India)?
I need guidance about it.


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

jneena.au said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I got registered as Primary school teacher here. but not able to get work as my B.Ed is from India and finished it in 2005. Don't know where to start from. I went to couple of schools to ask for volunteer work but no one called me back. Is there anyone who is working as a Primary school teacher in schools in Victoria (orginally from India)?
> I need guidance about it.


Would you mind telling me if you have 45 days of STP as a part of your B.Ed qualification?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jneena.au (Sep 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

jneena.au said:


> yes


Great. I guess you should apply for more jobs and as this is the year end you arent finding many opportunities. Hopefully from Jan onwards you will. 

I'm stuck at getting the STP which is scheduled next month. Not sure of the format of STP. Would you be able to help with the template you used for assessment please?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shivi123 (Dec 26, 2017)

*Qualification recognition*

Hi, I am a btech, presently working at an American school(fully accredited) as a full time substitute teacher. As I know that btech is not recognised for this profession therefore I’m planning to start with Bsc(Math) in 2018. I live outside India therefore I have an option of distance Bsc and then Bed from IGNOU only. We have plans to move to Australia in the coming years(PR granted in 2016). My worry is whether correspondence education will be accepted for teacher’s registration in Australia. I will take care of the 45 days of supervised teaching somehow. Thank you. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## ashima1906 (Jan 17, 2018)

*Regular Bed with work ex???*



jan7 said:


> Hello varun,
> I migrated to Australia as a secondary teacher on 2009. You are right they ask for 45 days of supervised teaching. As far as I remember in one year BEd course in india, the supervised teaching practice takes place twice in that year. So if you go to the institution and tell them about this requirement, they give you a letter stating that you have completed 45 days of TP in all. That's what I did. I hope that makes sense.
> Good luck!


Hi
I too want to apply for PR as a secondary school teacher, i have a few questions though:

1) My Bed is a regular degree for one year, but i was working at that time as well, will that be a problem????(I am getting the letter with 45 days of STP)
2) I was on probation in my job at that time so i enrolled in bed and went to attend only a few classes( as attendance was not a mandate in the college, and went to give only the exams, and for STP)

Please help, a lot is at stake..... :-(


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

ashima1906 said:


> Hi
> I too want to apply for PR as a secondary school teacher, i have a few questions though:
> 
> 1) My Bed is a regular degree for one year, but i was working at that time as well, will that be a problem????(I am getting the letter with 45 days of STP)
> ...


For skill assessment, 45 days of STP is mandatory as per the guidelines. Employment is irrelevant. From which University did you complete B.Ed?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jassgill22 (Apr 20, 2018)

hi there,
I have a teaching qualification from India and currently living in Australia. I want to apply for PR as a secondary school teacher but unable to get required scores in IELTS. Please suggest me how I can do That? Is there any other Way?


----------



## Rads9999 (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi all,

It's an update here from India. I am a Ph.D. in life sciences and Bachelor's of education. I scored in IELTS academics, and i had done 45 days of teaching training at my school during the course. Although, in syllabus 30 days were mentioned. But, i took the extra 15 classes as a part of supervised teaching practice in those times to refine my skill. I reproduced the academic transcript on university letterhead and attached the syllabus copy along with my profile. I just now received my AITSL report. They find me "not suitable". So it doesn't matter if you have done it or not, syllabus should clearly state it. And your academic transcript from university won't even make a difference. So stop wasting energies on it. My advice to all who wouldn't want to waste so much money on IELTS, assessment and stuff. If your syllabus clearly states that you have at least 45 days of teaching practice, go for it.Otherwise drop the idea of pursuing your skill. Its a wastage of time, money and resources.

All the best.


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

hey mate

from which university u did ur bed
thanks


----------



## vishnu1982it (Nov 18, 2018)

Rads9999 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's an update here from India. I am a Ph.D. in life sciences and Bachelor's of education. I scored in IELTS academics, and i had done 45 days of teaching training at my school during the course. Although, in syllabus 30 days were mentioned. But, i took the extra 15 classes as a part of supervised teaching practice in those times to refine my skill. I reproduced the academic transcript on university letterhead and attached the syllabus copy along with my profile. I just now received my AITSL report. They find me "not suitable". So it doesn't matter if you have done it or not, syllabus should clearly state it. And your academic transcript from university won't even make a difference. So stop wasting energies on it. My advice to all who wouldn't want to waste so much money on IELTS, assessment and stuff. If your syllabus clearly states that you have at least 45 days of teaching practice, go for it.Otherwise drop the idea of pursuing your skill. Its a wastage of time, money and resources.
> 
> All the best.




Is it mandatory to attach university syllabus if we have a letter from university
which specifically says that a given person has gone through supervised teaching
for 45 days? I don't see such requirement on website list.


----------



## kamalpamnani1989 (Sep 9, 2017)

Has anyone with béd fom IP University Delhi got positive assessment from AITSL?


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello experts,
I am a graduate engineer and masters from India. I am a PR holder and planning to move to Australia by April2019. I want to get into secondary teaching mathematics. 
A query:
1. Can I pursue masters of teaching from any Australian University .
For admission do I have to give IELTS academic?
2 Can I enroll in part time m.teach and enroll as teacher?


----------



## nipin_88832 (Jan 1, 2019)

jan7 said:


> Hello varun,
> I migrated to Australia as a secondary teacher on 2009. You are right they ask for 45 days of supervised teaching. As far as I remember in one year BEd course in india, the supervised teaching practice takes place twice in that year. So if you go to the institution and tell them about this requirement, they give you a letter stating that you have completed 45 days of TP in all. That's what I did. I hope that makes sense.
> Good luck!


Hi Expats,

My husband needs 5 more points to attain 70 points. 

Can I be be evaluated for Secondary School teacher by AITSL and get a positive out come. Is there anyone who has been evaluated by AITSL from India recently having similar qualifications (got a hind that there are some changes in evaluation recently). Is the following education considered equivalent to Australian Qualification Framework level 7 ?

I have pursued B.Ed from Mahatma Gandhi University : Duration 2 years
Completed 3 months of assisted teaching as part of B.Ed. (part of sylabus)
MA in English Language and Literature from Mahatma Gandhi University : Duration 2 years
BA in English Language and Literature from Mahatma Gandhi University : Duration 3 years

I know I also have to get 8 in IELTS. 

Regards,
S


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,

My Wife tried to get teaching practice letter from IP university, Delhi but they have denied to provide the same stating that "teaching practice is conducted in colleges so visit your college only". Now, College has provided the letter for practice on the letter head of college. Can any one guide if it is acceptable?

Rgds


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

I needs 5 more points to attain 70 points in telecom category. 

Is there any chances that AITSL will start accepting PTE-A/TOEFL for the assessment in 2019, as my wife is not comfortable in scoring 8877 in IELTS-A?
She has pursued B.Ed Kuruskhetra University : Duration 1 years with 45 STP of 45 days
MSC chemistry 
BSC chemistry
Presently she is working with government of Haryana as post graduate teacher (PGT)-chemistry, since last 10 years.


----------



## Sul0023 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello experts, i am new here,
If its possible then pls guide me
I have done B.com in 2011
Diploma in Elementary Edu in 2013 ( it doesnt include supervised teaching experience )
B.ed from JAMIA MILLIA ISLAMIA in 2018 ( it includes 45 days SPT )
Can i get myself registered, will they consider my Graduation plus B.ed 
As of now i am working as an Asst Teacher in Delhi Govt Schools...
Pls reply, i really need your expertise here ...🙏🙏


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Hello, My Sister in law is applying for AITSL assessment for Primary School Teacher. She can get a certificate from her University on letterhead for 45 days supervised teaching practice but university does not have a specific format. Can anyone share a template or format. Would really appreciate any help.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

jneena.au said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I got registered as Primary school teacher here. but not able to get work as my B.Ed is from India and finished it in 2005. Don't know where to start from. I went to couple of schools to ask for volunteer work but no one called me back. Is there anyone who is working as a Primary school teacher in schools in Victoria (orginally from India)?
> I need guidance about it.


Hi saw that you got successfully assessed for Primary school teacher. Would you be able to share a sample certificate for 45 days supervised teaching experience.


----------



## Akansha001 (Jan 12, 2021)

jan7 said:


> Hello varun,
> I migrated to Australia as a secondary teacher on 2009. You are right they ask for 45 days of supervised teaching. As far as I remember in one year BEd course in india, the supervised teaching practice takes place twice in that year. So if you go to the institution and tell them about this requirement, they give you a letter stating that you have completed 45 days of TP in all. That's what I did. I hope that makes sense.
> Good luck!


*Hello!
Can you please tell me egligibility to teach as secondary school teacher in Australia from India *


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Akansha001 said:


> *Hello!
> Can you please tell me egligibility to teach as secondary school teacher in Australia from India *


This is not the time to start the migration process for those who are offshore and not in healthcare 
Cheers


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

Akansha001 said:


> *Hello!
> Can you please tell me egligibility to teach as secondary school teacher in Australia from India *


You need assessment for your B.ed to start with,You need to have degree which states that you have 45 days of supervisory experience in secondary education. For assessment you need to have already 8,8,7,7 in IELTS academics. After that apply and wait for eoi. Cheers


----------



## Kannu (Oct 28, 2020)

Has anyone appeared for ISLPR for teacher registration. I can't find anything online regarding this test..it would be of great help if anyone could throw some light on the pattern of this test


----------



## TheForgottenHero (Feb 9, 2021)

Sisters and brothers from India,

Generic Question : I was just wondering if Indian teachers with Indian 2 year B.Ed degree teach in Australia (forget about state/territory at the moment) while in dependent visa ?

My Scenario : I would like to know regarding teaching opportunities in Australia. I'm in 482 Work Permit (IT Skilled 2 year Visa), my spouse is in dependent visa, basically she is a teacher in a private ICSE affiliated English medium school and is teaching for around 3 years now, she has pursued B.SC (Physics honors) as well as 2 years B.Ed degree (both from renowned universities), she also has an overall 70+ PTE score (Proficient in English Certificate). She is currently in Australia. Is she eligible to register for teaching here in Australia ?

It would be great if someone can clarify on both of the above queries of mine.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

TheForgottenHero said:


> Sisters and brothers from India,
> 
> Generic Question : I was just wondering if Indian teachers with Indian 2 year B.Ed degree teach in Australia (forget about state/territory at the moment) while in dependent visa ?
> 
> ...


Hi mate, she won't be able to register and teach in school until she gets her degree accessed by Aistl and then by Nesa in NSW or other bodies in diff state, depending where you are .

Cheers


----------



## TheForgottenHero (Feb 9, 2021)

aamien said:


> Hi mate, she won't be able to register and teach in school until she gets her degree accessed by Aistl and then by Nesa in NSW or other bodies in diff state, depending where you are .
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the info. Cheers !!


----------



## Kuldeepkaur (9 mo ago)

jan7 said:


> Hello varun,
> I migrated to Australia as a secondary teacher on 2009. You are right they ask for 45 days of supervised teaching. As far as I remember in one year BEd course in india, the supervised teaching practice takes place twice in that year. So if you go to the institution and tell them about this requirement, they give you a letter stating that you have completed 45 days of TP in all. That's what I did. I hope that makes sense.
> Good luck!


Hi.. Could u just guide me how to apply as a teacher in Australia... I m 36 right now..n had completed my BEd long ago in 2006...i am interested to migrate but don't know the right path way.. 
Thanks and regards


----------



## JatinKumar (8 mo ago)

Kuldeepkaur said:


> Hi.. Could u just guide me how to apply as a teacher in Australia... I m 36 right now..n had completed my BEd long ago in 2006...i am interested to migrate but don't know the right path way..
> Thanks and regards


Hi Kuldeep,

I am also in the same boat and checking similar for my sister in law.
Did you find any lead.

Thanks,
Jatin.


----------

